# Vacation Strategy LLC for Wyndham Bonnet Creek



## hew725

Has anyone used Vacation Strategy LLC to rent Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  They have a great rate so I would love to use them, but I would feel better if someone else out there has used them.  

Thanks for any info you all can give.


----------



## wishing.on.a.star

Hi. If you don't mind my asking, what price were  you given. I am looking to add on a few days in June and wondering if it might be worth my time to check them out. Thanks.


----------



## hew725

For 4 nights for a 1 bedroom they quoted me a total of $500.00.  I thought $125 was a great deal.  I know on WBC website I can get $140 a night but when you add on taxes, etc it comes to around 650.  I still can't decide what to do.  Let me know what you decide.


----------



## Madetyza1

I am hoping we can get info from someone who has used them before


----------



## Madetyza1

hew725 said:


> For 4 nights for a 1 bedroom they quoted me a total of $500.00.  I thought $125 was a great deal.  I know on WBC website I can get $140 a night but when you add on taxes, etc it comes to around 650.  I still can't decide what to do.  Let me know what you decide.



Did you end up using them for your stay?


----------



## hew725

I am still at a stand still.  Hoping to get feedback from others.  Have you made any decisions?


----------



## jemeh5

That sounds like a pretty good price, but we booked 4 nights in November in a 2 bedroom for a total of $555 including all taxes and charges through Vacationupgrades.com...  You might want to check them out!


----------



## dinglefitzberry

hew725 said:


> Has anyone used Vacation Strategy LLC to rent Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  They have a great rate so I would love to use them, but I would feel better if someone else out there has used them.
> 
> Thanks for any info you all can give.



Yes, We used Vaction Strategy LLC to book a week in February 2011 at Bonnet Creek. We rented a 3 Bedroom Presidential.  It was amazing!  The resort was wonderful.  Lots for the kids to do, and everything was just great. 
Dealing with Vacation Strategy was great.  I was alittle leary to give my money ( I used paypal) without actually knowing the company.  It worked out perfectly,  everything was just as they said.  They are very nice, professional and were there to answer any questions we had.   We definitely plan on using them again in February 2012.   Great Vacation!!!!!!


----------



## toony123

Hello,
We went to Disney World this past February  March and we used Vacation Strategy to book our stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  It was a last minute trip and we had a great time at the resort and absolutely loved it there.  We had a 2 bedroom suite with lots of room for the whole family.  The resort was so big and so much to do.  I came across Vacation Strategys site by searching for a deal to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek as I heard it was a great place to stay if going to Disney World.  It was the first time we used Vacation Strategy and we got a great rate.  They were so easy to work with, very polite, and were able to get back to us very quickly.  We hope to be going back in 2012 and we plan to use them again!


----------



## stuart in boca

.We have annual passes to Disney and would travel to Orlando 3 times a year for long weekends with the kids. We would stay on property and pay top dollar for a 1 bedroom suite. One day my wife was searching places to stay in Disney and came across vacation strategy. After several correspondence we decided to give them a try and booked a weekend trip. I was a bit nervous paying for a room to people I didn't know. They did forward the confirmation but I was still a bit anxious, until we checked in. The grounds are beautiful and the room was everything we wanted, a two bedroom suite with a full kitchen. Needless to say we loved it and have been there 4 times already. Rick and Humaira are amazing and very accommodating, in fact we have our next Disney weekend booked already in May to celebrate our daughter's 2nd birthday. The best thing is the price... it more than half off the price of a 1 bedroom suite offered thru Disney. We highly recommend using vacation strategy


----------



## Irishchief

I would like to use them also has anyone else dealt with them?


----------



## Local_Girl

Ummm...yeah, anyone else besides 3 newbie posters, 2 of which have only posted these glowing reviews?  If you guys are all legit, I'll put my skepticism aside and say  to the DIS!


----------



## Janet Hill

Local_Girl said:


> Ummm...yeah, anyone else besides 3 newbie posters, 2 of which have only posted these glowing reviews?  If you guys are all legit, I'll put my skepticism aside and say  to the DIS!



I though I was the only one skeptical.  It seems a bit contrived to me, but heh if I'm wrong I hope you all get the info you need.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

I emailed them for a quote, they never got back to me.


----------



## Upatnoon

hew725 said:


> For 4 nights for a 1 bedroom they quoted me a total of $500.00.  I thought $125 was a great deal.  I know on WBC website I can get $140 a night but when you add on taxes, etc it comes to around 650.  I still can't decide what to do.  Let me know what you decide.


That's a pretty mediocre deal. Did you look on eBay for some of the going rates? I have never paid more than $100 a night for Bonnet Creek, and usually less.


----------



## Snoella

I was thinking the same thing.  It seems funny to me that all three repsonses came as first posts and were glowing about this company.


----------



## emsamom

I will be booking w/ them for an Easter 2012 trip.  We have always stayed on site (since 1996) but this trip will be with 3 teenage girls for their spring break.  I really can't afford 2 rooms or a villa at Disney properties as I have in the past so I did some research and will be using Vacation Strategy for my trip next year.  I emailed my requests/questions and Humaira called me back within an hour.  She was able to answer all of my questions.


----------



## Irishchief

No need to be skeptical about me, I got a quote from them and that made me skeptical about them thats why I would like to know if anyone other than newbie posters have dealt with them.


----------



## 3princes

I know - I'm a first time poster too...but I am also wanting some feedback on this company also.  Received a decent rate quote.  Looking at going again and due to family size we are a moderate plus or at least 2 rooms at value resorts.  Want to either stay on-site or very close on this next visit.

WDW History is 1974 - offsite (almost a baby); 2002 & 2007 AS Sports; 2009 Polynesian; 2010 Contemporary & AS Pop Century and 2011 off-site villa.  (First time off-site since traveling with my own family.)


----------



## rouillards

I am booked w/this company as well, did some online checking nothing stands out, but is a new company since   2010. I got my email reservation quick and its in the owners name and will be reissued in my name as we get closer to the date. This seems to be the process as I have read in other threads. I would feel better though if someone completed their vacation and could report.


----------



## dinglefitzberry

I know that I am a newbie poster, but I can very honestly tell you my vacation was wonderful.  I am a Disney Vacation Club member and just wanted to go somewhere different.  A friend told me about Bonnet Creek so I searched the internet to find a good deal.  I came across Vacation Strategy and loved the price.  Just like everyone else I was afraid to pay out money not knowing the company.  I checked with my credit card company and they said if I had any problems (like no room when I got there) I could dispute the transaction and get my money back.   The first 4 nights of our vacation we stayed at Animal Kingdom Villas.  It was very nice, as you would expect from Disney.  Then we moved to Bonnet Creek for 7 nights.  I walked into the 3 Bedroom Presidential Suite and WOW it was beautiful.  Probably nicer than Animal Kingdom. The staff was great and the grandkids loved the pools and activities.   Vacation Strategy was wonderful and honestly I plan to book with them again in Jan- February 2012.  They honestly were wonderful and upfront.    I would be willing to answer any questions anyone wants to post.


----------



## bcm00re

Has any established user here used Vacation Strategy?  If so, please chime in!


----------



## donnapchef

I am considering using Vacation Strategy to book a room at Bonnett Creek.  As anyone used them recently?


----------



## dinglefitzberry

hew725 said:


> Has anyone used Vacation Strategy LLC to rent Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  They have a great rate so I would love to use them, but I would feel better if someone else out there has used them.
> 
> Thanks for any info you all can give.



I used Vacation Strategy in the past and just booked a Jan-Feb 2012 vacation with them.  They are great to work with and have a great price.  I strongly recommend them.  If you would like to PM me with additional questions, feel free to do so.


----------



## TnTWalter

This feels a little 'self promoting' too me and I'm for that but do it honestly. Like Hi we're XYZ company. Introduction. Welcome others to chime in....this doesn't feel right.


Ken Price is recommended by everyone and their mother and he's on the boards vacationupgrade . com

Otherwise, great experience personally with ebay...

We got a SPRING BREAK week 6 nights in 2 bedroom [not pres] for $599


----------



## tzuhouse

I can't help you with Vacation Strategy.  Never heard of it.  But, I can tell you that I spend the entire month of November at Wyndham's Bonnet Creek in 2009 and loved it.  We were in the main building (only 4 stories tall, I believe).  Maybe it was a little more, but it's really low compared to the rest.  We didn't use the shuttles every day, but we did some and it was pretty easy.

We would sit on our balcony at night and watch Epcot fireworks and sometimes, Magic Kingdom was going on at the same time and we could see the higher ones there while watching Illuminations.

We stayed there again this last October.  My only complaint is that the elevators get busy in the main building on certain days, because of all the people coming in to hear the timeshare spiel.   Other than that, love it and will stay again if I run out of DVC points.

Mary


----------



## lisacat00MN

Janet Hill said:


> I though I was the only one skeptical.  It seems a bit contrived to me, but heh if I'm wrong I hope you all get the info you need.



I am with you both - my skeptic meter was pinging big time!  I'll be more than happy to be wrong.


----------



## coltsmom

Hi all - I am a new user, but came across this thread when looking for reviews on Vacation Strategy.  My family and I are planning a last minute trip to Disney World in a few weeks and we got an AMAZING deal from Vacation Stragegy.  I was a bit skeptical - even more so after I found this thread.  However, I decided to go for it because it was too good to pass up.  I paid my deposit, then received a booking email from Wyndham within a few days.  Before paying my remaining balance, I called Wyndham directly with the confirmation number I was given by Vacation Stragegy to confirm my reservation and it seems completely legit.  I spoke with someone at the front desk and was able to confirm room type, dates, etc. (and the reservation is in my name - not someone else's).  I'm really not worried about Vacation Stragegy at this point - a lot of my fears have been alleviated.  However, I will repost when we get back (mid-September) and let you all know how it went!


----------



## razorbackfan22

coltsmom said:


> Hi all - I am a new user, but came across this thread when looking for reviews on Vacation Strategy.  My family and I are planning a last minute trip to Disney World in a few weeks and we got an AMAZING deal from Vacation Stragegy.  I was a bit skeptical - even more so after I found this thread.  However, I decided to go for it because it was too good to pass up.  I paid my deposit, then received a booking email from Wyndham within a few days.  Before paying my remaining balance, I called Wyndham directly with the confirmation number I was given by Vacation Stragegy to confirm my reservation and it seems completely legit.  I spoke with someone at the front desk and was able to confirm room type, dates, etc. (and the reservation is in my name - not someone else's).  I'm really not worried about Vacation Stragegy at this point - a lot of my fears have been alleviated.  However, I will repost when we get back (mid-September) and let you all know how it went!



Wow!  Not only was Vacation Strategy able to get you a great deal, they were able to get Wyndham to change their procedures on transmission of renter data from the Wyndham system to the resort.  I don't mean to be skeptical, but from the experiences of many trusted posters individual reservations aren't transmitted to the property's system until about two weeks before the reservation begins.

I would love to see someone who has booked or said that they were using Vacation Strategy actually come back and do a review.  Have a great time!


----------



## coltsmom

We check in the 8th, so it is about 2 weeks out, I guess...Now you're making me nervous, again!  But, I did talk to Wyndham directly, and I'm in the system.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## wakegirl

Coltsmom, 
  Could you let us know if everything goes smoothly with your reservation at Bonnet Creek? I'm just curious about this company and what to make sure everything is ok before I book.  Thanks, and have a fabulous vacation!!


----------



## lilasmom

I have just booked with Vacation Strategy for our trip next month.  Humaira was extremely easy to work with and answered all my questions and more.  I've spoken with others who have rented from them and they were thrilled also.  This is our first trip offsite and plan to rent from them again (hopefully soon!)


----------



## eeubanks

I was getting ready to send in my deposit to vacation strategy LLC today, than I came upon this thread and I am kinda nervous.  The price they quoted me was $650 for 8 nights Nov 12-20 in a 2BR deluxe.  This price is great and if everything is on the up and up I would love to book.  Does this price sound to good to be true????  Please any thoughts or opinions would be great.  I need to book ASAP.  Thanks again


----------



## wakegirl

Coltsmom, have you gotten back from your vacation yet? If so, how did everything go? Hope you had a great time!


----------



## coltsmom

Sorry for the delay!  Yes, we're back and there was no issue whatsoever with Vacation Strategy. We checked in and everything was in place like we were told. I will definitely use them again. The only thing I made a mistake on was I requested a view an didn't specify that I wanted to be in a newer building. We got the view, but were in the oldest building and everything that could have broken, did!  It was annoying, but we dealt with it. I will choose a new room over a view next time!


----------



## Doodledogs

Hi there,

I know, I'm new at posting to the forum as well.  I am a long time reading though! 

We are also in the process of booking either through Vacation Strategy or Ken Price.  The price I have from Vacation Strategy is $400 less then Ken's.  I also like that Vacation Strategy allows you to pay with your credit card so you have that added security with your payment.  There is so many good comments about Ken Price, but not much on Vacation Strategy.  I'm interested in more opinions on each.

Thank you so much!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

I recently booked with Vacation Strategy for 5/23 to 6/2 (10 nights). They were $400 cheaper than Ken Price and he couldnt match. I have a friend that used Vacation Strategy last month and had no issues. They have been very fast to respond to my emails. I also like the fact that I can use a credit card for deposit. They have an excellent cancellation policy as well. I feel good about it. Ive dont alot of research and so far can not find anything negative about them.


----------



## JessLCH

We got an amazing rate on a 2 bedroom presidential for Thanksgiving week through Vacation Strategy.  We liked the deposit policy and hope things go smoothly.  This is our first time staying off site and the rate could not be beat.  We chose presidential because they are newest and most upgraded and the price was still dirt cheap!


----------



## 2wins

We rented  a 4 bdr Presidential unit from Ken and Denise with Vacation Upgrades in November 2010 and loved working with them. They were very professional, extremely caring, and very easy to work with.  In fact we loved working with them so much that we booked another Wyndham unit with them in the Branson/Ozark area last July.  Again, they were a pleasure to work with.  the resort in Branson was nice, but nothing beats Bonnet Creek!
I am having the same dilema though.  I have to cut a few corners budget  wise and Vacation Strategy can save us a considerable amount of money.  I posted pictures on the We Love Bonnet Creek 2  site pg 76 of the 4 bdr if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## Doodledogs

Thanks everyone for your feedback.  We are leaning on booking with Vacation Strategy.  They seem to have a good price and I have the added safety of paying with credit card.


----------



## haPevraftr

Doodledogs said:


> Thanks everyone for your feedback.  We are leaning on booking with Vacation Strategy.  They seem to have a good price and I have the added safety of paying with credit card.



If you visit the We LoOOOve Bonnet Creek thread on these boards, you will find others that have booked with Vacation Strategy, as well.  I have booked a vacation with them, but i ti snot until next Decemeber.  On that thread, you can find others who have already returned from their trips and ask more questions.


----------



## TamaraQT

I find it odd that all of the NEW POSTERS have a lot of experience with Vacation Strategy.  I went thru something similar with a timeshare resale.  All rave reviews on ebay and the company wasnt reputable.  IMO I would stick with Ken Price.  He has a great history and recommendations from VETERAN posters here on the DISboards.   I wouldnt use VACATION STRATEGY.  Thats just advice based on my own opinion.


----------



## Teacher03

TamaraQT said:


> I find it odd that all of the NEW POSTERS have a lot of experience with Vacation Strategy.  I went thru something similar with a timeshare resale.  All rave reviews on ebay and the company wasnt reputable.  IMO I would stick with Ken Price.  He has a great history and recommendations from VETERAN posters here on the DISboards.   I wouldnt use VACATION STRATEGY.  Thats just advice based on my own opinion.



But what is your opinion based on?  Just because they are a new company?  Have you heard anything negative about them?  (I'm not trying to question your opinion, I just am trying to ease my mind.)  There are good reviews (not all from newbies) on the We love Bonnet Creek message board.  Obviously I am hoping that your opinion is wrong, as I booked from Vacation Strategy.  I originally went through VRBO, which then took me to Vacation Strategy, so that made me feel a little better.  It was a $400 price difference, and that is a lot of money to us, so it sealed the deal.


----------



## TamaraQT

Teacher03 said:


> But what is your opinion based on?  Just because they are a new company?  Have you heard anything negative about them?  (I'm not trying to question your opinion, I just am trying to ease my mind.)  There are good reviews (not all from newbies) on the We love Bonnet Creek message board.  Obviously I am hoping that your opinion is wrong, as I booked from Vacation Strategy.  I originally went through VRBO, which then took me to Vacation Strategy, so that made me feel a little better.  It was a $400 price difference, and that is a lot of money to us, so it sealed the deal.




My opinion was based solely on what I was reading on this thread.  I did not take into consideration anything posted on the Bonnet Creek Message board, just what was posted here.  You are the first to mention they received positive reviews on the Bonnet Creek thread.  And I do respect viewpoints on those boards since 80% or more of the posters are speaking based on EXPERIENCE and not opinion.  So I agree with you.  I hope my original opinion was wrong too.  Good luck and I hope you have a FABULOUS vacation !!!


----------



## qcurly

dinglefitzberry:
Were you as happy with VS in Feb as you were before?  (I have reserved with them come Dec, and I, also, used paypal for my method of payment)  Nervous b/c their price was so good.  Worried about a scam.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## my3kids143

I booked with Humaira at Vacation Strategy back in March for our May trip.
I was quoted $1100.00 for 14 days which is an excellent rate! 
I received my confirmation email with letter 2 weeks ago and called Bonnet Creek immediately to confirm the reservation and put in my room request - Tower 6 or Main building, lake view.
Humaira and her husband were very prompt in responding to my emails.
This will be our second stay and after a lot of researching Vacation Strategy by far has the best rates.

So far everything has gone smoothly, I will report back after our stay.


----------



## zalansky

A friend of mine is there now and got a one bedroom for $690 for 7 nights during easter!


----------



## wakegirl

We have used Vacation Strategy 2 times and are using them again for our upcoming trip.  The first stay, we stayed in a 2 bedroom presidential for 8 nights, and we loved it! They also gave us the cheapest rate, by far! Our second stay, we stayed in a 2 bedroom deluxe, and we definitely prefer the presidential suites!!  We are back to staying in a presidential unit four our next stay. Vacation Strategy has been great for all of our trips to Bonnet Creek - they are responsive on email, and I have also spoken with them a few times on the phone.  I love their cancellation policy, and they definitely have the best rates! Don't hesitate to book with them!


----------



## badiggio

we have a 1 bed presidential for 7 nights in 2 weeks  for 579.Their prices are amazing.


----------



## saysay

I have in the past used Lori with Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals for 3 trips to WBC. She has always been lower than Ken Price and is great to work with...I am sure Ken and Denise are also.

for upcoming trip, Vacation Strategy was the lowest, so we are going with them based on:  Positive Reviews on Ebay, Positive Reviews on VRBO - see rental # 361291, positive feedback here on Disboards and no complaints with BBB. I found Lori on VBRO and hey, she worked out!

So far they have been great to deal with, friendly, responsive - quick to respond, and of course great prices.  I called the resort and we are showing up in their system with our reservation which I know from renting from others...we are good to go!

We are all about saving $$ on our trips, so happy to find them.  No concerns yet.......


----------



## shell8558

Does anyone know when they send out the confirmation and request for final payment? I am 31 days out and wondering if I should email her? (I know their website shows 20-50 days, just wondering...)


----------



## 2wins

shell8558 said:


> Does anyone know when they send out the confirmation and request for final payment? I am 31 days out and wondering if I should email her? (I know their website shows 20-50 days, just wondering...)



I e mailed VS with the same question.  I received both a prompt response and then a follow-up phone call from Fabian.  Humaira is on vacation but will be back at month's end.  I would definitely e mail since you are within your window.  Fabian assured me that they have my reservation and will send out the confirmation when our time draws closer.  Please post your experience when you get a reply.  I am still a little nervous as this is our first time using VS


----------



## badiggio

We leave for BC tomorrow.I paid in full a couple of months ago and got an e-mail receipt for it then,but i thought it was mentioned there would be something in the mail.Last week I e-mailed ,saying if there was something to come in the mail,it hasn't arrived yet.They promptly e-mailed me all the info I needed.I printed it out and am bringing it with us to check in.


----------



## 2wins

badiggio said:


> We leave for BC tomorrow.I paid in full a couple of months ago and got an e-mail receipt for it then,but i thought it was mentioned there would be something in the mail.Last week I e-mailed ,saying if there was something to come in the mail,it hasn't arrived yet.They promptly e-mailed me all the info I needed.I printed it out and am bringing it with us to check in.



Was it your confirmation paers changing the reservation to your name?  You will definitely need those at check-in.  Do you mind updating us and letting us know how check in went?


----------



## moongirl

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> I emailed them for a quote, they never got back to me.



I had the same experience.  Vacation Strategy did not call me back either.  Vacation Upgrades (Ken and Denise Price) on the other hand, called me right back.  They were great.  They were also able to re-book my reservation at 60days out to get the $120/night rate.


----------



## badiggio

2wins said:


> Was it your confirmation paers changing the reservation to your name?  You will definitely need those at check-in.  Do you mind updating us and letting us know how check in went?



Yes it was.We were told to go to Tower 6 to check in.It's packed away now,as we leave in the morning,but there were two sets of numbers as well as another name or code word.Probably the name of the person the timeshare was in.Be back in a week.


----------



## 2wins

shell8558 said:


> Does anyone know when they send out the confirmation and request for final payment? I am 31 days out and wondering if I should email her? (I know their website shows 20-50 days, just wondering...)



Hi shell8558,

Did VS ever send you the confirmation?  Was it changed to your name?  That's how it worked when we went last time, but we booked with Ken and Denise at vacation Upgrades at that time.


----------



## shell8558

I sent an email around 3:30 today and I havent received a reponse yet.  I plan on calling the number on their website tomorrow morning. As soon as I find out something, I will post it here.


----------



## nedac

I personally think VS is overwhelmed by the amount of business this board has generated for them... they are having a hard time keeping up, I bet.

I booked with them and am at WBC right now. Everything went smoothly, more so than I expected.


----------



## shell8558

I spoke with Fabian this morning , he said that they do have my reservation and they normally request final payment 20-30 before check in. I am at day 31 today. He assured me that I should be getting an email any day. I told him if I didn't hear back by next week , I would be calling again. He told me not to worry and everything is within  normal timeframes . (hopefully I am just being overly anxious)


----------



## nilseks

I wouldn't worry too much, Shell8558.  I spoke to Fabian the other day and he said Humaira is on vacation right now...so he is probably just running behind.  He seemed very knowledgeable and helpful though.  I'm booking with them this week for a fall trip.


----------



## shell8558

Thanks! I'm just ready to pay the balance and know my condo is reserved. I can't believe we leave for disney next month !


----------



## JayhawkFans

I had previously requested 7 nights in a 2 b/r deluxe for early Sept.  The rate was awesome $89 per night.  I emailed today to see about adding on one more night and the extra night is costing us $119.  Does that sound right?  Maybe there is a better rate for staying 7 nights and when you add on an 
8th night it throws things off??  For that price we might be better off staying somewhere else the nite we arrive since we don't land until 11:00 p.m. anyway.

The only part I don't care for is still having to check in the next day when we would rather be off enjoying the parks ... decisions .. decisions ....


----------



## shell8558

Got my confirmation email and just paid my remaining balance!!! YAY!!


----------



## mygirl

just booked with vacation strategy myself


----------



## saysay

Does your confirmation email JUST have your name on it or your name and the VS owners as well?  When I rented from someone else it had both, this one only has mine......though I asked when I called and they told me really I just needed my ID, since I was in the system.  Of course I want to take my confirmation just in case!


----------



## shell8558

The confirmation has the member name and then mine is listed under as traveler/owner.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

We arrive in 26 days and have yet to receive confirmation or link to pay balance. Im kind of nervous. We did call and they said they are waiting on the confirmation letter from Wyndham and then will send me the link. Everything else (airfare, park tix etc) is paid for and I really want to get this taken care of. Fingers crossed that this goes smoothly. I have been booked with them since December.


----------



## shell8558

If you have not been contacted by day 20, I would call them again. Fabian probably thought I was crazy, but I wanted to make sure my ressie was there! He insisted that they make contact between 20-30 days from check in. I was nervous too, I made my reservation with them last August. I was starting to worry that they lost me. LOL


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

After several unanswered emails I finally got the link to pay our balance. The owners name isnt on our confirmation. It just has us added as "Traveler / Guest". 23 days ! cant wait !


----------



## shell8558

Great news sydcolemom! We will be there at the same time! It will be here before you know it!!


----------



## teacher31

Unanswered emails seem to be their thing. I've sent four. The first three were polite and the last one simply stated I needed an answer to when my confirmation would arrive. They replied finally and said 20 - 30 days out. Well, I'm now at 24 and still nothing. 

Not sure I would recommend Vacation Strategy. There seems to be a trend of unanswered emails. When you have someone's money, how hard is it to reply? Two minutes? Beginning to regret this decision.


----------



## EricBlitz

> Not sure I would recommend Vacation Strategy. There seems to be a trend of unanswered emails. When you have someone's money, how hard is it to reply? Two minutes? Beginning to regret this decision.



I'd like to know if anyone has ever *not* gotten their confirmation email or had their reservation not be secured through Vacation Strategy. There seems to be a few folks here worrying about their confirmations (which is totally understandable), but I haven't seen anyone come out and say their vacation fell through because their reservation wasn't put through. 

I'm thinking about booking through Vacation Strategy for a trip next year, and I'd like to know if anyone had to change their plans at the last minute because VS failed to get their reservation in on time.


----------



## Avalon_toon

We are 22 days out and still no confirmation, but I promised myself I would not email until we passed the 20 day mark.  If the normal range is 20-50 days, I figure all is still "normal" for now.  Sure wish that email would show up though!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

I sent a few emails and got no response. But they always answered the phone so that made me feel better. I think they are just very busy but I agree how hard could it be to respond to an email. I think some of the confusion was caused by the first email they sent when I put down the deposit. It stated that they would send the link to pay the balance between 30-50 days. When i got around 30 days and contacted them they sent an email saying they would be in touch 20-30 days out. I finally got the email and link to pay my balance yesterday (23 days out). I think we are all just anxious (within reason) but I have yet to hear any bad feedback. If you need reassurance just call them, they are super nice !


----------



## Teacher03

I am 41 days out and haven't received anything yet, but I am not worried.  They said 50 to 20 days out.....if it is day 19, then I will begin to worry, but not until.  They seem to be getting alot of emails about something they have already stated concerning the confirmation timeline. I haven't heard anyone state they have had any problems other than not responding to emails, so I am hoping it is due to the fact that they are on vacation.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Teacher03 said:


> I am 41 days out and haven't received anything yet, but I am not worried.  They said 50 to 20 days out.....if it is day 19, then I will begin to worry, but not until.  They seem to be getting alot of emails about something they have already stated concerning the confirmation timeline. I haven't heard anyone state they have had any problems other than not responding to emails, so I am hoping it is due to the fact that they are on vacation.


The original email I got confirming our reservation said they would be in touch with final details 30 to 50 days out. So apparently they have changed their timeline to 20 to 30 days. I think this is the case with alot of different people. They told us 30 to 50 so therefore on day 23 I was concerned. I havent heard one bad thing about them but it still makes me nervous when they dont respond to emails and Im dealing with a company Ive never done business with before. They are very nice and helpful on the phone so thats a plus. i paid my balance yesterday and dont anticipate any issues


----------



## Teacher03

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> The original email I got confirming our reservation said they would be in touch with final details 30 to 50 days out. So apparently they have changed their timeline to 20 to 30 days. I think this is the case with alot of different people. They told us 30 to 50 so therefore on day 23 I was concerned. I havent heard one bad thing about them but it still makes me nervous when they dont respond to emails and Im dealing with a company Ive never done business with before. They are very nice and helpful on the phone so thats a plus. i paid my balance yesterday and dont anticipate any issues



I know what you mean! I think because they are a fairly new company it makes alot of people nervous, including myself when I was trying to make a decision.  But as you said, they were very nice on the phone so it put me at ease.  I didn't know about the change from 50 days to 30.


----------



## badiggio

Just got back from my First of many future stays at BC through Vacation strategy.Gorgeous place,good shuttle service,and the price can't be beat.Great for the whole family.We checked in with our letter from VS with the owners name on it and the reservation in my name ,in tower 6 and it took about 5 minutes.Tip,shuttles pickup at tower 6 first.Another tip,stock up at the grocery stores or e-mail Garden grocer.


----------



## JayhawkFans

I have no complaints thus far with Vacation Strategy.  

I have requested 3 different quotes and had replies within an hour (when I requested during normal business hours).  Early morning reply when I requested after hours.  I then realized I made an error on the check-in date so I called Humaira and she answered right away .. made the necessary change .. forced in the price I was initially quoted (which was $75 less than what her computer was showing today) and I just made my initial deposit.  Fingers crossed that everything comes together for our September first time WBC stay.


----------



## saysay

Here now, will def use them again! Checkin went smooth....no issues.  Great working with Rick and Humaira!


----------



## sahm1000

We just got back from Orlando and booked our stay with Vacation Strategy and had no problems. We checked in on 4/19 and out on 4/28. We had a two bedroom presidential in building six. It was wonderful! We had stayed at Bonnet Creek twice previously and used vacation upgrades and had no problems with them either but vacation strategy was much cheaper this time around (and I didn't know about them on my previous trips). I would highly recommend them!


----------



## Avalon_toon

So today we are 19 days out from our stay at WBC booked through Vacation Strategy and still no confirmation.  I emailed VS first thing this morning and got a call back within a few hours.  They assure me they have the reservation and that Wyndham is just delayed for some unknown reason in confirming it.  They say they fully expect the confirmation will come through soon, probably today, but its 4 pm in my time zone now and still no confirmation.

I'm not blaming Vacation Strategy, not much they can do if Wyndham is slow confirming the reservation, but I am nervous now.  How long would you wait before you gave up and tried to find somewhere else?


----------



## JayhawkFans

Avalon_toon said:


> So today we are 19 days out from our stay at WBC booked through Vacation Strategy and still no confirmation.  I emailed VS first thing this morning and got a call back within a few hours.  They assure me they have the reservation and that Wyndham is just delayed for some unknown reason in confirming it.  They say they fully expect the confirmation will come through soon, probably today, but its 4 pm in my time zone now and still no confirmation.
> 
> I'm not blaming Vacation Strategy, not much they can do if Wyndham is slow confirming the reservation, but I am nervous now.  How long would you wait before you gave up and tried to find somewhere else?



I would probably starting "looking" around at other options but definitely wouldn't give up hope just yet .. with it being Friday I wonder if that might factor in to the delay in getting confirmation out.  Maybe somebody in the confirmations dept at Wyndham is taking today off and it's putting them in a bind.  I wouldn't think VS would have anything to gain by lying to you and saying that you are in the system when you really aren't.


----------



## teacher31

Avalon_toon said:


> So today we are 19 days out from our stay at WBC booked through Vacation Strategy and still no confirmation.  I emailed VS first thing this morning and got a call back within a few hours.  They assure me they have the reservation and that Wyndham is just delayed for some unknown reason in confirming it.  They say they fully expect the confirmation will come through soon, probably today, but its 4 pm in my time zone now and still no confirmation.
> 
> I'm not blaming Vacation Strategy, not much they can do if Wyndham is slow confirming the reservation, but I am nervous now.  How long would you wait before you gave up and tried to find somewhere else?



I am in the same boat. We check in in 20 days. Glad I didn't cancel my reservation at the Dolphin yet.


----------



## teacher31

Avalon_toon said:


> So today we are 19 days out from our stay at WBC booked through Vacation Strategy and still no confirmation.  I emailed VS first thing this morning and got a call back within a few hours.  They assure me they have the reservation and that Wyndham is just delayed for some unknown reason in confirming it.  They say they fully expect the confirmation will come through soon, probably today, but its 4 pm in my time zone now and still no confirmation.
> 
> I'm not blaming Vacation Strategy, not much they can do if Wyndham is slow confirming the reservation, but I am nervous now.  How long would you wait before you gave up and tried to find somewhere else?



Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Avalon_toon

teacher31 said:


> Have you heard anything yet?



Not a word.  I've decided I will give it until Wednesday - that will be two weeks out - at which point I will ask for my deposit back and book something else (assuming anything else is available two weeks out!). I will be SO disappointed and stressed out if we don't get the confirmation though. We usually stay on site except for one time when a friend let us use her condo at Bahama Bay.  We were so excited at the thought of a resort still inside the Disney "bubble" that gave us room to spread out!  The thought of squishing into one of the All-Stars for two weeks does NOT appeal, not to mention I have booked very few ADRs because I thought we would have a kitchen...

Did you hear anything yet?


----------



## teacher31

Avalon_toon said:


> Not a word.  I've decided I will give it until Wednesday - that will be two weeks out - at which point I will ask for my deposit back and book something else (assuming anything else is available two weeks out!). I will be SO disappointed and stressed out if we don't get the confirmation though. We usually stay on site except for one time when a friend let us use her condo at Bahama Bay.  We were so excited at the thought of a resort still inside the Disney "bubble" that gave us room to spread out!  The thought of squishing into one of the All-Stars for two weeks does NOT appeal, not to mention I have booked very few ADRs because I thought we would have a kitchen...
> 
> Did you hear anything yet?



Not a word. I'm giving them til Monday. I'm not usually suspicious but this worries me. We are both going at the same time and have the same problem. Please post as soon as you hear and I'll do likewise. Hope it works out for both of us!


----------



## ibob52

Last minute bookings for a 
week including Memorial Day Weekend (5/26- 5/28) are  sparse ... YMMV
Hopefully Good Luck will reign and vacation planning will be a success .


----------



## nilseks

This is really bothering me.  I have been on the verge of booking with them and because of these posts, and other concerns about WBC getting run down, I haven't pulled the trigger.  I ended up contacting Ken Price.  I may just go with them for safety's sake, if I don't see some good feedback about VS really, really soon.  

I wonder if VS has any idea how many people read the DisBoards and how this could impact their business.


----------



## teacher31

nilseks said:


> This is really bothering me.  I have been on the verge of booking with them and because of these posts, and other concerns about WBC getting run down, I haven't pulled the trigger.  I ended up contacting Ken Price.  I may just go with them for safety's sake, if I don't see some good feedback about VS really, really soon.
> 
> I wonder if VS has any idea how many people read the DisBoards and how this could impact their business.



Not sure, but will let them know that when I call tomorrow. I am planning on asking for a refund of my deposit because I don't have a confirmation. I am hopeful to get a confirmation so it's a moot point but I need options. I think it's reasonable to expect a refund if they can't provide it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nilseks

Please let us know how it works out for you, Teacher.  I was going to lock in with them last week, and I've been holding off because of these posts.  I hope you get a good resolution to your situation!


----------



## okcarrie

I have had better luck calling them rather than emailing.  I originally filled out a quote request on their website and still hadn't heard from them after a few days.  I gave them a call and Humaira picked up right away, gave me my quote and then emailed my quote with deposit instructions.  I waited a week to make the deposit until we were sure we wanted to stay there.  

The deposit confirmation stated we would get our final booking confirmation 20-50 days out.  So on day 28 I gave them another call and spoke to Rick who confirmed our dates and stated they were still waiting on confirmations from Wyndham and it should come at any time, this was last Wed.  I got my email yesterday morning (sun) with our booking confirmation.  However we are booked to arrive a day early 5/29 and stay for 8 nights rather than our request of 5/30 for 7 nights.  The price is the same, so I don't really care.  I just hope it won't be a problem checking in on 5/30 rather than 5/29.  I will probably give them a call to double check on that.   ***I just called and they said they had to book us an extra day since we had a split reservation as we were arriving mid week.  We didn't get charged for the extra day.  He advised us to call the hotel and let them know we would be arriving on 5/30. I kind of figured that was probably the case.  

I had been wondering about WBC as we drove by it the last couple of trips so we are really excited to stay there this time.  It will be nice to have the space and the price was certainly right.


----------



## skateshome

Don't know if this will help or not but I'll post it anyway. 

Our trip was middle of April.  Booked thru VS several months prior but 
then decided to add some additional days.  VS stated they felt sure
they would be able to accomodate the extra days but it would probably
not happen until a couple weeks prior to leaving.  Makes me nervous cause
I'm a uber planner.  

At anyrate.....it all worked out great.  No problems and wasn't able to get
my confirmation until about a week before we left.  

I will use VS everytime from this point forward.


----------



## KYoung2000

I wanted to give a report of our experience with Vacation Strategies since I used the board when originally booking through them.   I was nervous using them at first since they were somewhat new and only a few posts about them, but after our trip, I would have no problem using them in the future.

Our trip was for 9 nights.  I booked with VS back in January for our trip  starting on April 26th.   They told me to be on the look out for my confirmation around 30 days out.  For me anyways, on Day 30, I received the email from VS with the confirmation info.

Before I paid the balance I called WBC to make sure I was in the system and everything checked out ok.   I was a little nervous as our 9 night stay was booked as a 3night + 5 night + 1 Night stay, but it was no problem.  We were never asked to change rooms.  In fact when I called WBC to confirm they told me that I wouldn't have to change rooms either.

I would have to agree with some of the latest posts that email communication may seem slow, as I experienced the same, but when I called them directly, all my questions were answered very quickly.   So I would suggest calling if you want immediate responses.

I wouldn't hesitate using them and they get my vote of confidence, but I can fully understand the nervousness as I was in your shoes just a few weeks ago and until I was physically in my room, I was a nervous.

Hope this helps some one out.

-K


----------



## teacher31

Update:

I spoke with Fabian and Humaira today. I did get my confirmation, too. My original intent was to ask for a refund of my deposit. I felt very uncomfortable due to the lack of communication via email, no confirmation, etc. However, after speaking with Humaira I've decided to go ahead with our plans. She couldn't have been nicer and more reassuring in a seemingly genuine way. I should have called, but being a teacher my time during the day is so limited so I rely on email. 

I did call Wyndham and am in the system. Here's hoping that everything goes well!


----------



## JayhawkFans

teacher31 said:


> Update:
> 
> I spoke with Fabian and Humaira today. I did get my confirmation, too. My original intent was to ask for a refund of my deposit. I felt very uncomfortable due to the lack of communication via email, no confirmation, etc. However, after speaking with Humaira I've decided to go ahead with our plans. She couldn't have been nicer and more reassuring in a seemingly genuine way. I should have called, but being a teacher my time during the day is so limited so I rely on email.
> 
> I did call Wyndham and am in the system. Here's hoping that everything goes well!



I'm SOOO happy to hear you are finally confirmed


----------



## Avalon_toon

JayhawkFans said:


> I'm SOOO happy to hear you are finally confirmed



I'm so glad to hear you got your confirmation - mine arrived today too - yay!  Two more weeks to go...


----------



## shell8558

Glad to hear that both of you received your confirmation!


----------



## nilseks

Well, I did it.  I reserved with them today for the first week of December.  I hope and pray I don't regret it.  I think it will be okay though.  The deal was just too good to pass up; it was about $60 less per night than Ken Price.


----------



## Avalon_toon

nilseks said:


> Well, I did it.  I reserved with them today for the first week of December.  I hope and pray I don't regret it.  I think it will be okay though.  The deal was just too good to pass up; it was about $60 less per night than Ken Price.



I hope your reservation, confirmation process and stay are all hassle free!

I'll be sure and post back once we arrive and check-in, hopefully with a glowing report of how smoothly everything went.


----------



## nilseks

Thanks Avalon!  

For those of you who have booked with VS--did you receive some kind of personalized confirmation after sending your deposit?  I did the deposit online yesterday through the link they sent me to PayPal.  It was not 'personalized' to me--I had to put in my dates and that I wanted a 2 BR deluxe.  I received an automated confirmation immediately from PayPal, but nothing really from VS yet.  Shouldn't I have gotten something confirming my dates and room type?


----------



## Avalon_toon

nilseks said:


> Thanks Avalon!
> 
> For those of you who have booked with VS--did you receive some kind of personalized confirmation after sending your deposit?  I did the deposit online yesterday through the link they sent me to PayPal.  It was not 'personalized' to me--I had to put in my dates and that I wanted a 2 BR deluxe.  I received an automated confirmation immediately from PayPal, but nothing really from VS yet.  Shouldn't I have gotten something confirming my dates and room type?



I got an email from "Humaira Sidat-Bourne" with the subject line "Vacation Strategy LLC Customer Receipt/Purchase Confirmation" - it seemed like an automatic response, said thank you for your order, and then listed the details - two bedroom, dates, billing info, etc. followed by a 'please contact us if you have any questions' line.  I didn't receive anything else until they sent the invoice for full payment along with the hotel confirmation.


----------



## wgeo

Avalon_toon said:


> I got an email from "Humaira Sidat-Bourne" with the subject line "Vacation Strategy LLC Customer Receipt/Purchase Confirmation" - it seemed like an automatic response, said thank you for your order, and then listed the details - two bedroom, dates, billing info, etc. followed by a 'please contact us if you have any questions' line.  I didn't receive anything else until they sent the invoice for full payment along with the hotel confirmation.



Nilseks - I paid my deposit yesterday, and I got the exact same email as Avalon described.  It came immediately after I pd the deposit, so I figured it was some sort of auto-reply.

Gina


----------



## dencord7

Wanted to share that we Check in on 05/28 and so far all things are fine received our final bill and we are in the Bonnet Creek and we have three family members in three different units.


----------



## nilseks

wgeo said:


> Nilseks - I paid my deposit yesterday, and I got the exact same email as Avalon described.  It came immediately after I pd the deposit, so I figured it was some sort of auto-reply.
> 
> Gina



Thanks, that is what I received too.  It came immediately as well.  The only thing that bothered me was that the only room info on there was what *I* put into the subject line.  I wish they had sent me something personalized saying that I was officially booked.  With all of these concerns people are having, I want to actually hear from them.  I'm giving it a few days and I'm going to call tomorrow and follow up just to be sure we are in their system or whatever.


----------



## Teacher03

Teacher03 said:


> I am 41 days out and haven't received anything yet, but I am not worried.  They said 50 to 20 days out.....if it is day 19, then I will begin to worry, but not until.  They seem to be getting alot of emails about something they have already stated concerning the confirmation timeline. I haven't heard anyone state they have had any problems other than not responding to emails, so I am hoping it is due to the fact that they are on vacation.



Okay, now I'm a little worried!  18 days until our vacation and still no confirmation.  I am going to wait until tomorrow, and if I don't receive a confirmation I will give them a call.  I am sure everything is fine, I would just like to be certain.  I will give an update when I can.


----------



## mousegear

Teacher03 said:


> Okay, now I'm a little worried!  18 days until our vacation and still no confirmation.  I am going to wait until tomorrow, and if I don't receive a confirmation I will give them a call.  I am sure everything is fine, I would just like to be certain.  I will give an update when I can.



Hopefully you get the confirmation soon.  I've booked with them for our upcoming trip.  There are 12 of us so we booked two units (a two-bedroom and another three-bedroom).  
However, from reading other's it looks like although sometimes confirmation is lake and lack of communicaiton, the deal comes through.


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

I just booked a 3 bedroom presidential suite with Vacation Strategy for this October for 9 nights. I am sooooo excited, but nervous too as we won't be receiving our confirmation info for a long time.

Did somebody say that they confirm your room at booking when you choose a presidential room? I thought i read that somewhere. Should I be calling Vacation Strategy or WBC to get this info?


----------



## teacher31

Teacher03 said:


> Okay, now I'm a little worried!  18 days until our vacation and still no confirmation.  I am going to wait until tomorrow, and if I don't receive a confirmation I will give them a call.  I am sure everything is fine, I would just like to be certain.  I will give an update when I can.



Maybe the delay is just for people with 'Teacher' in their tags?  

I was freaking out and ended up getting my confirmation at the 18 day mark. We check in on Saturday and I cannot begin to express how thrilled I am. I'll post as soon as I check in to let you know it went well. I'm not expecting any problems. Hope you got your confirmation today!


----------



## Teacher03

teacher31 said:


> Maybe the delay is just for people with 'Teacher' in their tags?
> 
> I was freaking out and ended up getting my confirmation at the 18 day mark. We check in on Saturday and I cannot begin to express how thrilled I am. I'll post as soon as I check in to let you know it went well. I'm not expecting any problems. Hope you got your confirmation today!



No confirmation yet...I did call and was told I should have a confirmation at any time, but I should give them a call back if I don't get it in 10 days!  That is only a week from our arrival....I'm not sure I can wait until then!  The only thing that keeps me a little calm is the fact that everyone here says (although slow with confirmation and communication) that everything went fine once confirmation came.  Any ideas or thoughts on how long I should wait before I think about booking with someone else?  Or am I just getting upset over nothing?


----------



## nilseks

Personally, I would be very upset if I was 17 days out, didn't have my confirmation, and was told to wait up to another 10 days.  That's not acceptable.  Did they say WHY you don't have a confirmation yet?  

I have seen where some people have called Wyndham directly and gotten their confirmation info.  That might be a place to start.  

I'm such a nervous nelly--just seeing this makes me nervous about my own reservation with VS.  I hate that I'm seeing this over and over on these boards.  It all seems to work out in the end but what a hassle.


----------



## Teacher03

nilseks said:


> Personally, I would be very upset if I was 17 days out, didn't have my confirmation, and was told to wait up to another 10 days.  That's not acceptable.  Did they say WHY you don't have a confirmation yet?
> 
> I have seen where some people have called Wyndham directly and gotten their confirmation info.  That might be a place to start.
> 
> I'm such a nervous nelly--just seeing this makes me nervous about my own reservation with VS.  I hate that I'm seeing this over and over on these boards.  It all seems to work out in the end but what a hassle.



That's the thing....since I didn't receive a confirmation, I called Wyndham before calling Vacation Strategy....they didn't have me in their system.  So it is making me even MORE nervous.  I am obsessed with planning and like to have everything in place; this is just cutting it too close.  I was very nice when I called (VS) as they were.  The gentlemen I spoke with (I can't remember his name) said he would talk with Humaira and she would either call me or email me.  I paid my $300 deposit in January so I'm not sure what the delay is....keeping my fingers crossed that I will hear from someone soon.  I probably will not be so nice if I need to call again.


----------



## eeyorepixie

can any of you post the cost and how many day before your trip you booked? So we can do a cost comparison?

Knowledge is power


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

I just booked a 9 day trip for Mid-October with VS. We rented a 3 bedroom presidential suit for $1800.


----------



## nilseks

Teacher--that would be very upsetting.  I'm sorry you are having to go through this.  Like you, I'm a planner and I would be downright freaking out if I was in your shoes (I tend to get a little too keyed up about things lol).  I wonder if you could call Wyndham back and as if you should normally be in their system at this point?  I would be on the phone with VS every day, but that's just me and my neurotic self.  

Eeyorepixie--we paid $625 for a 2 BR for a week in December. That is inclusive of taxes/fees.  But be aware that pricing can vary quite a bit due to time of year, and even by particular weeks in a month.  Our rate is about the lowest I have seen on these boards but we are going during one of the most off-peak weeks of the year.


----------



## overthemoon4mickey

Hi everyone, 
I too had not recieved any confirmation, we arrive May 31-June 10.  I emailed this past Sunday (11 days out) and explained I was worried and a little concerned. I then called WBC and was relieved to hear they had me on their records. I figured I'd hear from VS Monday or Tuesday. 
Not more than 3 hours had passed when the owner of VS called and apologized for my worry and wanted to confirm that I was in the system and the confirmations should have gone out. She was actually shocked they had not yet. She was so very nice and after talking with her I felt very reassured. What impressed me most was that she first appoligized for the issue at hand and then for the noise in the background. She explained that she had children and that they were in the car with her, however because she wanted to reassure me quickly she just wanted to appoligize for the noise.   
Just knowing that she would return an email with a phone call on a Sunday while she was with her kids spoke volumes to me.


----------



## Teacher03

overthemoon4mickey said:


> Hi everyone,
> I too had not recieved any confirmation, we arrive May 31-June 10.  I emailed this past Sunday (11 days out) and explained I was worried and a little concerned. I then called WBC and was relieved to hear they had me on their records. I figured I'd hear from VS Monday or Tuesday.
> Not more than 3 hours had passed when the owner of VS called and apologized for my worry and wanted to confirm that I was in the system and the confirmations should have gone out. She was actually shocked they had not yet. She was so very nice and after talking with her I felt very reassured. What impressed me most was that she first appoligized for the issue at hand and then for the noise in the background. She explained that she had children and that they were in the car with her, however because she wanted to reassure me quickly she just wanted to appoligize for the noise.
> Just knowing that she would return an email with a phone call on a Sunday while she was with her kids spoke volumes to me.




Thank you, this puts me at ease a little.  Whenever I have called VS, they have been very friendly and helpful; no confirmation yet but hopefully soon.  I will call BC in a couple of days to see if I am in their system.


----------



## teacher31

Teacher03 said:


> Thank you, this puts me at ease a little.  Whenever I have called VS, they have been very friendly and helpful; no confirmation yet but hopefully soon.  I will call BC in a couple of days to see if I am in their system.



Just checked in and no problems! Assigned a tower but no room yet. I don't care because I'm at Disney!!!!!!!


----------



## Teacher03

:





teacher31 said:


> Just checked in and no problems! Assigned a tower but no room yet. I don't care because I'm at Disney!!!!!!!



  So glad it all worked out!  Have a great time!


----------



## Teacher03

I just received my confirmation, so all is good  

I called Bonnet Creek and am in their system.  They said they we were going to have to change rooms in the middle of our trip, but they fixed it, and we are in the same room for the entire 7 nights.  I am so excited, now I can relax!


----------



## teacher31

Teacher03 said:


> I just received my confirmation, so all is good
> 
> I called Bonnet Creek and am in their system.  They said they we were going to have to change rooms in the middle of our trip, but they fixed it, and we are in the same room for the entire 7 nights.  I am so excited, now I can relax!



Was hoping you would post that you got it today. Wonderful!

We ended up in tower 2 and it is great. We will see how it works for the week but I can't imagine going back to a single room. We love it!


----------



## Avalon_toon

We are in Tower 2 also.  Check in was easy, the "parking pass" desk was a breeze, and we love our room (although we didn't get the view we requested, we don't really mind.)  So Vacation Strategy came through for sure, we'd book with them again.


----------



## PixieDustFanatic

We booked with them for our September 2012 trip! We were quoted $952 for 10 nights in a 2 bedroom deluxe villa.


----------



## eeyorepixie

Thanks for posting prices, even though it is different times of the year it helps. I got a quote for a bit over 1,500. for 10  days Aug 17-27. I am going to wait until I hit my 60 day window to try and get a deal. I do have a back up plan if I fail. 

Any Aug prices would really help


----------



## andy1850

I am now getting nervous as well, it is 19 days and I do not have a confirmation from Bonnet Creek.  I called there yesterday and they did not have a reservation in my name.  When I emailed Vacation Strategy they said that my reservation was confirmed and I should receive the email any day now.  Has anyone heard of things falling apart?


----------



## Teacher03

andy1850 said:


> I am now getting nervous as well, it is 19 days and I do not have a confirmation from Bonnet Creek.  I called there yesterday and they did not have a reservation in my name.  When I emailed Vacation Strategy they said that my reservation was confirmed and I should receive the email any day now.  Has anyone heard of things falling apart?



I know how you are feeling...I was in the same place about a week ago.  I called VS and they were very nice, gave me the same message as you.  I got my confirmation at day 15.  I called BC, and they had my name.   So it all turned out, don't worry (even though I know it is difficult!)


----------



## andy1850

I stumbled across your post about a week ago and was very relieved when I saw you had gotten your confirmation. Thank you for sharing your experiance.

  I was trying to decide between Lake Buena Vista Resort and Spa and Bonnet Creek when I booked a couple of months ago.  We stayed at Lake Buena Vista last year and had a great time except the Beds were really hard.  I had some friends that stayed at Bonnet Creek and they loved it.  I decided to try it out but get really anxious when it comes down to the wire like this.

Assuming everything works out, does anyone know what building to ask for to get an Epcot Fireworks view?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ibob52

> Assuming everything works out, does anyone know what building to ask for to get an Epcot Fireworks view?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building 4-5-6  = High Floor ...
> 
> I stayed in Lake/Pool View = Building 4 = 9th Floor ...
> and did watch  Fireworks from the 9th floor window @ the elevator area = quite well one night ...
> 
> Building 1-2-3  are on the other side of the lake / complex / IIRC
Click to expand...


----------



## shell8558

Just wanted to post and say that we are driving home now . We had a wonderful stay and everything was flawless! Loved or room- three bedroom in tower 4, firework view! Saw fireworks from epcot and mk every night. We walked over to tower One next door and enjoyed the lazy river every day! Amazing place and great experience with vs .


----------



## andy1850

We got the confirmation on Thurs after I called, they just had not sent it yet.  I called Bonnet Creek today and the reservation was messed up in the system but VS got it straightened out.  Not as smooth as I would have liked so far but now I know what to expect.   I will let everyone know what happens when I arrive.


----------



## bstarprincess37

I am kind of confused as I just paid my deposit with vacation strategy for a 7 night stay at Bonnet Creek after receiving an email rental agreement and quote for my dates...I was then called back and told that only 5 days of my requested dates were available. I am really nervous now that I will end up at 30 days out with only 5 days booked for my 7 night vacation. Anyone have this happen? Do you know if I will get my deposit back if they can't book for the full time???


----------



## staceywj

I would like to confirm that building 4 is the one that has the firework view?  

Also, I am going to book through Vacation Strategies and wondering if I could request a firework view?


----------



## Teacher03

We are sadly leaving BC today after a 10 day stay.  We were originally booked for 8 days but loved it so much that we stayed an extra 2 days!  We had absolutely no problems and are already planning our next trip.  We will definitely use VS again.


----------



## eeyorepixie

Have to say VS's quote under 60 days was much higher than other quotes I got. I am posting because I have been following this thread. The cost was roughly a little more than 160 a night. I sent a follow up email, saying this was as high a quote as before my 60 day window and some guy Fabian called me at home justifying the cost...the stuff he said just did not add up to me. I listened and said that is fine, I already have 3 quotes lower than yours and will be going with the one that is 1075. He said nothing, I could have mentioned the price match but honestly turned off by the whole thing. I am waiting for VU's quote today and will commit tonight. 

So shop around!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

So far VU was the lowest. VS and a couple on ebay were higher...


----------



## tripletots

eeyorepixie said:


> Have to say VS's quote under 60 days was much higher than other quotes I got. I am posting because I have been following this thread. The cost was roughly a little more than 160 a night. I sent a follow up email, saying this was as high a quote as before my 60 day window and some guy Fabian called me at home justifying the cost...the stuff he said just did not add up to me. I listened and said that is fine, I already have 3 quotes lower than yours and will be going with the one that is 1075. He said nothing, I could have mentioned the price match but honestly turned off by the whole thing. I am waiting for VU's quote today and will commit tonight.
> 
> So shop around!



VS was higher for me too.  We are 52 days out and yesterday my quote came in $455 higher than VU.  I already have ressies at All Stars Music.  I booked when they had a discount code available and was planning on switching if the price difference was great.  If my oldest DS was joining us I would switch to Bonnet Creek for more room.  I guess we are staying on property this year.

I've read so much about VS being so much cheaper.  I'm just confused that my quote for a 2 bdrm was $161.36.


----------



## eeyorepixie

tripletots said:


> VS was higher for me too.  We are 52 days out and yesterday my quote came in $455 higher than VU.  I already have ressies at All Stars Music.  I booked when they had a discount code available and was planning on switching if the price difference was great.  If my oldest DS was joining us I would switch to Bonnet Creek for more room.  I guess we are staying on property this year.
> 
> I've read so much about VS being so much cheaper.  I'm just confused that my quote for a 2 bdrm was $161.36.



That was about the same cost point for me. I am waiting to get a quote from Ken. How long did you have to wait for Ken to give you a quote? I am just about at 48 hours...After I hear from him, I will make my decision.


----------



## rdonald711

I used to be an owner so I know Bonnet Creek is great, problem is right now I have booked thru Vacation Strategy and although they answer all of my calls and always respond promptly we have added some additional family members to our group and needed to upgrade toa 3 bedroom.  Quote was 1800.00 total which was only 250 higher than the 2 bedroom we had for 10 nights in July.  OK so now that we have changed 25 days out I was told that we would not get a confirmation in my name and that we should check in with the emailed quote, and that we wont be in the system until then. OMG, I have babies, kids and all types of family flying in, i am so afraid we wont have anywhere to stay.  Any thoughts or help on this one? Oh, Ahmir, who answers Humairas phone gave us an exception to pay the balance upon check in because I'm so afraid, that still doesnt help when it comes to having a place to stay.


----------



## andy1850

First...building 4 on the parking lot side is a Fireworks view for the person who asked and you have to call the resort to notify them.

We just got back and were extremly happy with BC, my expectations were well below what we got.  We stayed at Lake Buena Vista Resort and Spa last year and were really happy with the place other than the bed. A friend recommended BC and we were really happy with the 2bdrm Deluxe. 

The only problem that we had was that VS gave us a split reservation (two owners) which they say they do all the time and the resort messed it up.  They deactivated our keys at the end of the first reservation even thought they had realized what was going on upon Check-in. This caused my soaking wet kids and wife to have to stand in the hallway until I walked to the main building and got it fixed.  I then got a call from the Timeshare desk saying we had not completed our check-in.  This also took my credit card I gave them off file for incidentals and I had to go back to my room to get a credit card to pay for dinner.  This was a little annoying, but it happens.

Now I know what to expect from VS so I will probably book through them in the future, but make sure your reservation is straigtened out at the front desk.


----------



## haPevraftr

rdonald711 said:


> I used to be an owner so I know Bonnet Creek is great, problem is right now I have booked thru Vacation Strategy and although they answer all of my calls and always respond promptly we have added some additional family members to our group and needed to upgrade toa 3 bedroom.  Quote was 1800.00 total which was only 250 higher than the 2 bedroom we had for 10 nights in July.  OK so now that we have changed 25 days out I was told that we would not get a confirmation in my name and that we should check in with the emailed quote, and that we wont be in the system until then. OMG, I have babies, kids and all types of family flying in, i am so afraid we wont have anywhere to stay.  Any thoughts or help on this one? Oh, Ahmir, who answers Humairas phone gave us an exception to pay the balance upon check in because I'm so afraid, that still doesnt help when it comes to having a place to stay.



Did VS guarantee that you have a room or not?  How can they send you there without promising you a reservation?  How recently did you change to the 3 bedroom?  We have a 3 bdrm pres. booked through them for 9 nights in Dec/Jan.  Months ago, when I booked it, I requested (and she sent to me) the copy of the reservation in the owner's name so that I knew there was in fact a room booked for the correct dates.  I trust that it is their plan to put this in my name at that time, but now your situation makes me a bit concerned.


----------



## nyrfan00

So VS quoted me $899 for6 nights in November for a 3 BR. VU came in much higher, but I am not even close to being 60 days out. if I look at the rate they will "attempt" to get within 60 days,they would come in cheaper. 

The question is, do I jump on the $899, or wait it out?


----------



## badiggio

nyrfan00 said:


> So VS quoted me $899 for6 nights in November for a 3 BR. VU came in much higher, but I am not even close to being 60 days out. if I look at the rate they will "attempt" to get within 60 days,they would come in cheaper.
> 
> The question is, do I jump on the $899, or wait it out?



I think that is a very good price.You'd have peace of mind and your dates reserved.By waiting you may not get your dates you want and i don't know how much cheaper you'd get.
we put down a deposit with VS for a 3 bedroom prez ,7 nights in November for 979.


----------



## eeyorepixie

I waited till my 60 day, VS was high, VU never emailed me back, got a lot of quotes...Went with 5 star resorts. 600. less than VS and I already have my confirmations. 

Just saying it does not seem VS is all that, and I have been watching everything in this forum about WBC since February. 

I am glad I waited until my 60 day window, I had a plan B in place if things did not go according to plan but, they did

My only advice is shop around.


----------



## Candleshoe

eeyorepixie said:


> I waited till my 60 day, VS was high, VU never emailed me back, got a lot of quotes...Went with 5 star resorts. 600. less than VS and I already have my confirmations.
> 
> Just saying it does not seem VS is all that, and I have been watching everything in this forum about WBC since February.
> 
> I am glad I waited until my 60 day window, I had a plan B in place if things did not go according to plan but, they did
> 
> *My only advice is shop around.*



 ABSOLUTELY!!

I'm glad there are several names being mentioned.  Competition (or options) is good for US the vacationers! 

Sorry VU didn't get back with you, though.   Next time I'll know about 5 Star, too.   Do you have a link to them?


----------



## eeyorepixie

Candleshoe said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!
> 
> I'm glad there are several names being mentioned.  Competition (or options) is good for US the vacationers!
> 
> Sorry VU didn't get back with you, though.   Next time I'll know about 5 Star, too.   Do you have a link to them?





http://www.myresortnetwork.com/

I contacted severa different people here, another good price & good communication person was Washburn, I forget his first name. I would have totally rented from him but, he could not get to 5Stars quote, but he was ONLY 100 more...so that equals 500 less than VS. Washburn, said Michelle's quote was exellent and he said anyone who sells on My Resort Network, does so for a business and would be reliable. Washburn stated this is his business and that his sister lives in Florida and when he visits he rents a 3 bedroom at WBC. That is his choice place to stay when he could stay anywhere. 

I looked at Redweek too but did not want to pay the fee.

5 Star Resort Rental does have a page, Michelle has been very easy to work with. Since I am going 11 days she sent me two seperate confirmations already and our rental agreement. I paid last week, that is exellent service. I panicked when she sent me my first confirmation, because it was not for all my dates. I e-mailed her she PROMPTLY e-mailed me back and said because of the lenght she had to do the two confirmations seperately and that she would be sending the other one within a day...she did.. Oh and within hours of hour first agreement she sent me our rental agreement. 
http://www.5starresorts.net/en/index.shtml


----------



## momof1+1+2

I sent messages to VS and never heard back from them.  Ken and Denise with Vacation Upgrades responded to me immediately and got me a 2 bed room over Thanksgiving for $120 a night.  I believe that is an awesome rate!  Plus, I have emailed them with various questions and they have been so helpful.


----------



## mousegear

I just wanted to post that I made final payment with VS 50 days before the arrival date yesterday.  They called and confirmed and then sent me email invoice of final payment.  I made the payment right away and I plan on calling WBC to check that I'm in there system.  I asked for a quote about a year ago and booked with them 8 months ago.  They honored their origial quote which was $887 for 9 nights two-bedroom (Aug 25~Sep 3).  They were the best price I could get including VU and Utopia.  I was also able to negotiate a little since we are renting another three-bedroom unit at the same time.  They were really nice about the whole process and answered all my quesitons and more.  Hopefully, check-in and staying is as easy so that we'll return there in the future.


----------



## rdonald711

Okay, I haven't called Bonnet Creek, but I plan to.  Am I supposed to just check for the reservations in the owners name or in my name?? I am so afraid that I will get there on the 20th with all of my kids and we will have no place to stay !! Any suggestions..help!


----------



## haPevraftr

rdonald711 said:


> Okay, I haven't called Bonnet Creek, but I plan to.  Am I supposed to just check for the reservations in the owners name or in my name?? I am so afraid that I will get there on the 20th with all of my kids and we will have no place to stay !! Any suggestions..help!



I am crossing my fingers for you!    I don't have an answer since we haven't stayed there yet, but you are in my thoughts.  Continue to keep us posted.


----------



## disneyfan123

So glad I found this thread.  Just got a quote from VS for a 2 bedroom, 10 nights in Sept/October for $889. I could not believe my eyes when I read that!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

eeyorepixie said:


> http://www.myresortnetwork.com/
> 
> I contacted severa different people here, another good price & good communication person was Washburn, I forget his first name. I would have totally rented from him but, he could not get to 5Stars quote, but he was ONLY 100 more...so that equals 500 less than VS. Washburn, said Michelle's quote was exellent and he said anyone who sells on My Resort Network, does so for a business and would be reliable. Washburn stated this is his business and that his sister lives in Florida and when he visits he rents a 3 bedroom at WBC. That is his choice place to stay when he could stay anywhere.
> 
> I looked at Redweek too but did not want to pay the fee.
> 
> 5 Star Resort Rental does have a page, Michelle has been very easy to work with. Since I am going 11 days she sent me two seperate confirmations already and our rental agreement. I paid last week, that is exellent service. I panicked when she sent me my first confirmation, because it was not for all my dates. I e-mailed her she PROMPTLY e-mailed me back and said because of the lenght she had to do the two confirmations seperately and that she would be sending the other one within a day...she did.. Oh and within hours of hour first agreement she sent me our rental agreement.
> http://www.5starresorts.net/en/index.shtml



who did you end up booking through? I'm on their website and it's a mess!


----------



## eeyorepixie

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> who did you end up booking through? I'm on their website and it's a mess!



I did not find her through her web page, but someone asked so I posted it.

I found her with many other renters on this website:
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/

Just join, it is free, they update whenever there is a new listing for WBC.


----------



## rdonald711

Well guys, I still have no confirmation but in all my worry, I called Vacation Strategy and got a new updated voicemail.  No more personal phone of Humaria Bourne so I am assuming that business is booming for the company because i used to get her personal cell.  I got a call back with the hour from Amire once again.  He informed me that we would not have a confirmation in my name until 24 hours before check in....whooooosa.  So all I can do now is keep my fingers crossed, I am not sure why I am so afraid, I guess it's just the fact I have no definite confirmation as of yet.  They have been more than prompt with answering my calls and questions so we shall see.

6 days and a wake up!! Friday it's on like popcorn!!


----------



## rdonald711

Update... I was very pleased today. Rick Bourne called me personally regarding my trip. He assured me that I would have no issues with check in and everything would be fine. I guess I'm stressed because I have never went through a third party before. I do know that the response and service I've gotten from them thus far has been wonderful. My worries have subsided and we are ready to go in.....5 days and a wake up!,,,


----------



## NeutralNovice

Hi all,

So I am leaning towards booking with VS but am just a bit concerned that I am not really getting the best price I can get; it seems like others on here are able to get about the same price/better price during a busier season.

For my vacation in the 2nd week of January (which is considered low season):
Quote: $839.00 (~120/night)
Duration: 7-Nights
Room: 2BR Villa

Also, do they take PayPal?


----------



## rdonald711

Today is the day, flight at 1100. Spoke with Humeria Bourne today, she is great. Our reservations are confirmed nd in at Bonnet Creek. 10 days 3 bedroom delux for 1800.00. Great price for me seeing as Marriott Harbour Lake was 2200.00 and that was with my military discount. I am soooo ready for his trip, much needed. Will update hen we get in. Will be booking with Vacation Strategy from now on!,,,


----------



## rdonald711

Wanted to post an update regarding VS. We are here, checked in on the 20th, no problem. Well, one bump, the report only had us for 9 days rather than 10. I called VS from the desk and the problem was corrected ASAP. I was nervous as all get out but everything worked out perfectly. I am already looking to book with VS for our next trip. We are in tower 6 high floor great views, watching fireworks.  If anyone has any reservations regarding VS, I will be glad to respond. We are here until the end of the month so I'll post picks soon


----------



## VeeHam

rdonald711,
I hope your trip is magical!


----------



## havingadisneyday

rdonald711 said:


> Wanted to post an update regarding VS. We are here, checked in on the 20th, no problem. Well, one bump, the report only had us for 9 days rather than 10. I called VS from the desk and the problem was corrected ASAP. I was nervous as all get out but everything worked out perfectly. I am already looking to book with VS for our next trip. We are in tower 6 high floor great views, watching fireworks.  If anyone has any reservations regarding VS, I will be glad to respond. We are here until the end of the month so I'll post picks soon



Yay!  Glad you kept posting and updating us.  Seems like everyone has had good luck with VS.  I also reserved with them back in March, so waiting patiently until November for a confirmation.  Hope you are having a great time there!  Be sure to update when you get back on the we loooooooove bonnet creek thread.... pictures.... we want pictures!


----------



## mrtuc

First of all I apologize for my English because I'm from Argentina (we speak spanish).
I m going to Orlando on Sept. 16. browsing on the page of  VOR, I found VS, who offered me a really low price, which made me to doubt about the company.
After reading this forum, I decided to make the reservation. I made the payment of the initial $ 150 and the next day they sent the mail saying that within 20 to 30 days prior to my arrival I will receive the confirmation.
Surprisingly, the next day they send me the mail confirming the reserve (???), but it was one day less that what I had reserved. I sent an email informing the error and they send me the "same" mail as above but with the correct dates (????). I call the Bonnet Creek and they say that there was no reservation (????????????????). 
So I send a new mail informing that, and they replies to me that generally it takes from about 24 hours for the resort to see your reservation in the system.
Today I called Bonnet and they inform me that I am registred. So I paid
The truth, is that things are as you said in this forum, so I guess I will not have any problem. In fact I did not find any negative comments from these people. When I am back I will comment if all was OK.
Another fact is that payments made appear on my credit card statement as authorizations.
Marcos


----------



## Megatalker

I might see you there! We are also staying at Bonnet Creek from Sept 16 - 28! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## havingadisneyday

On the "The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread part2" there is a lot of questions and answers about VS (and Bonnet Creek).... several people (long-time posters) have used them and had a good experience, which is why I booked with them


----------



## rdonald711

Hey guys how do you post pics?? I have tons of pics from onnet Creek and Disney from July20-30th!!


----------



## haPevraftr

rdonald711 said:


> Hey guys how do you post pics?? I have tons of pics from onnet Creek and Disney from July20-30th!!



There is a Wyndham Bonnet Creek photo thread.  Post them there. Set up a photobucket account with the pics then link them so that we can all see.  TIA!


----------



## SantiagoCrewLeader

I recieved my confirmation for my stay a few weeks ago.  I quickly called and they had me on their system.  Today I called again for something else, and had not problem pulling up my information.  I know I shouldnt count my chickens before they hatch, but I am so happy I booked with them, we saved about $400


----------



## beveritt

Booked with VS last March for a trip coming in early Oct. Got the final confirmation and payment email yesterday and of course paid it right away. I called the resort today and our reservation for a 2BR is all in order. VS has been easy to work with and always called me whenever I had a question.


----------



## mrtuc

I have just return from Orlando. fortunately all was OK. I did not had to paid anything in the resort. I recomend Vacation Strategy
The Bonnet Creek is really amaizing. I was in Tower 5 and I have free wirless internet.


----------



## staceywj

Thanks your post totally eases my mind!


----------



## rdonald711

Vacation Strategy is great, We used them in July and had no issues, great time, perfect room and view..great rates at a peak season. I was sooooo worried (you can check out my whining post on here) they made me so comfortable, answered or returned every call, stayed on the phone with me at check in and called after to make sure everything was to my satisfaction.  We will be using them for our trip next year, I am planning already. Oh, we LOVE Bonnet Creek!


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

We just got back last week from our vacation at Bonnet Creek. We booked with vacation Strategy and everything went very smooth. We had a 3 bedroom presidential in Tower 6 and our room was facing the lake. We could see all the Disney parks and was able to watch all the fireworks from our balcony every night. The room was beautiful, I would return in a heartbeat.

The only thing I could mention that I found was a negative was the persistent phone calls from the timeshare people every single day. Unless you are expecting important calls, I would recommend unplugging the phones.


----------



## staceywj

Thanks for the update and suggestion.  Leaving in 5 days and even more excited since this is our 4th day without power.  So looking forward to leaving NJ!


----------



## haPevraftr

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> We just got back last week from our vacation at Bonnet Creek. We booked with vacation Strategy and everything went very smooth. We had a 3 bedroom presidential in Tower 6 and our room was facing the lake. We could see all the Disney parks and was able to watch all the fireworks from our balcony every night. The room was beautiful, I would return in a heartbeat.
> 
> The only thing I could mention that I found was a negative was the persistent phone calls from the timeshare people every single day. Unless you are expecting important calls, I would recommend unplugging the phones.



We are staying in a 3 bedroom presidential over NYE this year.  Would love to know which room number/floor you had, as I prepare to make room a request closer to our time of stay.  Could you see DHS, as well?  Just wondering since we will be there when they have fireworks on NYE.  Current plan is to watch the fireworks in DHS, but in case the kids run out of steam before midnight...


----------



## haPevraftr

We are arriving on 12/28 for 9 nights in a 3bdrm pres. Unit.  I received my final payment notice yesterday (approx 50 days out).  Within minutes of paying off my balance, I received the Wyndham guest confirmation with my name on it.  I emailed a question about check-in and I received a phone call with the answer to my question within minutes, as well.  So far Vacation Strategy has met my expectations.


----------



## blessedby3

We booked with VS for our Oct 20-27th trip and had no problems.  It took forever for them to request final payment (I think I was just 2-3 weeks out) but once they asked for final payment I called BC and checked and our name was on the ressie.  We had a great stay and I would use VS again.  We were given tower 4, 8th floor, facing the lake.
We never had one call from the desk about the timeshare stuff.  Thank goodness!  I was prepared to unplug the phone, though.


----------



## Vacationer024

I know this is a Disney forum, but I booked a vacation to Smugglers Notch, VT with this company and had a great experience. I paid $1299 (5 nights) for a beautiful brand new 4 bedroom villa that was only available to Wyndham owners for 500,000 points. The monthly maintenance fees to get that many points thru Wyndham would cost about what I paid to stay for 5 nights.  My next vacation will be to Bonnet Creek thru Vacation Strategy!!

Edit: I know forum "junkies" don't like first time posters.  If any one would like to see pictures I will be uploading them tomorrow.


----------



## aubriee

Vacationer024 said:


> I know this is a Disney forum, but I booked a vacation to Smugglers Notch, VT with this company and had a great experience. I paid $1299 (5 nights) for a beautiful brand new 4 bedroom villa that was only available to Wyndham owners for 500,000 points. The monthly maintenance fees to get that many points thru Wyndham would cost about what I paid to stay for 5 nights.  My next vacation will be to Bonnet Creek thru Vacation Strategy!!
> 
> Edit: I know forum "junkies" don't like first time posters.  If any one would like to see pictures I will be uploading them tomorrow.



I don't think anyone has a problem with first time posters and in fact, welcome to the DIS.. You'll find we're a nice group.  However, you do realize the OP started this thread in 2011 and the last post on it was in 2012, right?

By the way, I used Vacation Strategy for a Bonnet Creek trip just last month (May 10th-20th) and would definitely use them again, if the price was right.  You are going to love Bonnet Creek.  It's so convenient to the parks.


----------



## Vacationer024

Thank you for the welcome.  Yes I did realize this was an oldie so I figured I would freshin it up a bit   I stayed @ lake Bueno Vista Resort and spa last time I went to Disney in a 3 bedroom (2 masters 1 double) and loved that trip.  Its lookin like Wyndham will be my new go to resorts.  I am gonna look more into the 4 bedrooms @ Bonnet Creek and start saving again for our next trip. Last time in FL we rented a van for around $350, I cant remember how but I know that was a good deal and hope I can find it again when the time comes.


----------



## coopersmom06

We used vacation strategy for the bonnett creek property and loved the experience we had. I was worried bc it was such a good deal, but it worked out well and we are using them again for their smoky mountain property with indoor waterpark. I have not been able to beat their prices!


----------



## kalc12345

This is my first time booking BC through Vacation Strategy. I paid my balance off a week ago but still have not received my final paperwork. Those that have used them when should I expect to get that emailed to me? Thanks


----------



## Teacher03

kalc12345 said:


> This is my first time booking BC through Vacation Strategy. I paid my balance off a week ago but still have not received my final paperwork. Those that have used them when should I expect to get that emailed to me? Thanks



I got mine a couple days before on one trip, and about a week and a half on the others.


----------



## DavisVacationer

Hey guys... I'm getting a little nervous even though there are so many great reviews about Vacation Strategies and WBC. We're 34 days out on our trip, and still haven't recieved final payment request or any other details on our stay. I've emailed them, but no response. Should I be worried? Looking forward to seeing 'the World' and WBC Resort with my family in about a month!!


----------



## joanchris

We are about 2 weeks out, I received my final payment request by email at the 30 day mark.  Still no final paperwork....What exactly is the final paperwork?  Does it include a reservation number or something?  I'm shipping boxes there and would love to put more information on there than my name and arrival date.


----------



## kalc12345

DavisVacationer said:


> Hey guys... I'm getting a little nervous even though there are so many great reviews about Vacation Strategies and WBC. We're 34 days out on our trip, and still haven't recieved final payment request or any other details on our stay. I've emailed them, but no response. Should I be worried? Looking forward to seeing 'the World' and WBC Resort with my family in about a month!!



I am exactly 30 days out and still no final paperwork. This is my first time renting through VS but I think all is ok. I will say not to worry if you don't get an email back. I had a question a couple weeks ago. I emailed them and never heard back. I started to panic. I then called them and they pulled up my ressie and answered my question. They were super nice and helpful. If I haven't got my final paperwork in the next week or so I will give them a call.


----------



## DavisVacationer

kalc12345 said:


> I am exactly 30 days out and still no final paperwork. This is my first time renting through VS but I think all is ok. I will say not to worry if you don't get an email back. I had a question a couple weeks ago. I emailed them and never heard back. I started to panic. I then called them and they pulled up my ressie and answered my question. They were super nice and helpful. If I haven't got my final paperwork in the next week or so I will give them a call.



Yeah, I ended up calling WBC directly yesterday (at my 7 day prior to mark) just like VS told us to, and they did have my ressie under my name, so pretty happy about that! Can't wait to get down there- 6 days to go!


----------



## kalc12345

DavisVacationer said:


> Yeah, I ended up calling WBC directly yesterday (at my 7 day prior to mark) just like VS told us to, and they did have my ressie under my name, so pretty happy about that! Can't wait to get down there- 6 days to go!



Glad to hear that! I never got final confirmation from VS. I had to contact them to get it. Last week I called WBC and they had our reservation. Only a couple more days...getting excited


----------



## act1980

Thinking of booking through them but a little bit concerned about the lack of communication.

Did you pay via the payment site they offer? I have never seen such a site before and always use Paypal so that is also a slight concern for me.


----------



## kalc12345

act1980 said:


> Thinking of booking through them but a little bit concerned about the lack of communication.
> 
> Did you pay via the payment site they offer? I have never seen such a site before and always use Paypal so that is also a slight concern for me.



I used them for our recent vacation (last week). I was very uncertain as well but they had a good rating with BBB so I went for it. I can now say I would HIGHLY recommend Vacation Strategy. Everything went smoothly. They even called me yesterday to see how my trip went. 

As far as payment I paid through their site.


----------



## rmcspeedy

Hi all! new to this forum but joined simply to find out more about vacation strategy.  i book every vacation thru vrbo and that is where I found the bonnet creek presidential suite.  the price is just so awesome, that it worried me some.  sounds too good to be true and scared to get to florida to find a scam....anybody out there have testimony from 2014 reservations with them?  also, any tips for the resort and parks would be great!


----------



## rmcspeedy

kalc12345 said:


> I used them for our recent vacation (last week). I was very uncertain as well but they had a good rating with BBB so I went for it. I can now say I would HIGHLY recommend Vacation Strategy. Everything went smoothly. They even called me yesterday to see how my trip went.
> 
> As far as payment I paid through their site.


I have been very nervous about vacation strategy but good to read your reviews


----------



## chekhovgirl

We used them last February and have another trip booked in January.  Last time we did more that a week long stay and that was not problem at all.  For those who don't know, more than a week is booked as two different reservations.  We were in the same unit, it made no difference for us.  If anybody gets nervous or if you haven't heard from them, just give them a call.  They've been helpful every time I've talked to them.  No problems, good rates.


----------



## ibob52

*Absolutely call (use the phone)

Where as an email might not be answered as quickly as wanted.

My phone calls were answered immediately (within business hours)

I'm a fan of VS and their cancellation policy.*


----------



## kymom99

Vacation Strategy lists their rentals through VRBO. That would mean they are legitimate and going through VRBO affords you level of protection from fraud.


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

They just started using a membership model, so now you have to pay them an annual fee to be a member in order to rent from them.


----------



## ibob52




----------



## Sugar Jones

I just booked the Smokey Mountain Resort with them last night.  I have nothing but great things to say about them so far.  They responded quickly to emails, and I've also talked to them on the phone a few times.  I spoke with Cassandra.  She was very helpful.  They never said anything about a membership to me?


----------



## SqueakyMouse

We've used them.  Very friendly.  Added on a couple of days while we were there with no difficulty and for a fair price.  I'd definitely use them again.


----------



## ibob52

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> They just started using a membership model, so now you have to pay them an annual fee to be a member in order to rent from them.



*IIRC ... As per a email (early 2015) from Vacation Strategy ... the Vacation Strategy Membership 

program was just being introduced and is Not (currently) for Members Only.  *

*There have been DISboard *posts* from people booking recently with VS and no mention of a *membership*  requirement.*


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

I've used them in the past, so I get their newsletter. They sent out the news about memberships at the end of last year. At first, they were saying that I could sign up for a one time fee of $1000. I quickly passed on that deal and then they changed their tune to say that they were now changing the price to an annual fee of $47/year. I guess not too many people were excited about the $1000 fee. It just turned me off from using them at all anymore.


----------



## the guardian

VS hasn't changed a bit since I last lurked on this website 2 years ago.  They are always sending the confirmation at the last minute and stressing people out (for good reason).  This is why I booked through Farrell @ farrellsvacations.com.  He is a reserve owner and you pay upfront (he allowed me to make 3 payments) but at least this way you feel that you actually have a reservation made since money has changed hands.


----------



## infopurposesonly

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> I've used them in the past, so I get their newsletter. They sent out the news about memberships at the end of last year. At first, they were saying that I could sign up for a one time fee of $1000. I quickly passed on that deal and then they changed their tune to say that they were now changing the price to an annual fee of $47/year. I guess not too many people were excited about the $1000 fee. It just turned me off from using them at all anymore.


We've booked with them twice in the past and again for our upcoming vacation.  We were offered a free one-year membership.  I have no interest in paying anything for a membership, so if they go with that model in the future I will book with someone else.


----------



## Candleshoe

nm... didn't see that I was on a zombie thread!


----------



## Fundytrail

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> They just started using a membership model, so now you have to pay them an annual fee to be a member in order to rent from them.


We were offered a free membership but would have to pay annual dues if they are going the membership route only then our upcoming April trip will be our last through VS, to date we have been very satisfied with VS service. Sorry they are going the membership route :-(


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

I agree, I enjoyed booking through them and even recommended them to others, but won't anymore with the new business model they have. Nothing was wrong with how they were renting out properties before, I think they are really just going to kill their business.


----------



## haPevraftr

Agreed.  We are leaving in a week for our 3rd trip to WBC.  Booked a 4 bdrm thru VS for this trip and a 3 bdrm thru them fit our first trip.  Last year, we booked a 2 bdrm thru RCI.  Will go back to doing that before I pay an annual fee to VS.  There are too many other options of whom to rent from.


----------



## DavidNYC

I just booked with them this week for November and heard nothing of any sort of membership or annual fee.


----------



## haPevraftr

Past customers were sent an email offering a free first year membership.  Not sure when it was supposed to take affect and not sure whether VS's intent going forward is to only do business with members or to give priority to members.  Many who frequent these boards have done enough research to know they can price hunt and not be locked into dealing with only one company.  I am sure there are others who might prefer the convenience of having a go to company that membership would provide.  For my family and how we travel, it isn't a good fit.


----------



## ibob52

*I am very much interested in finding out ... *

*Are there any other ... WBC Timeshare Rental parties*... *that offer a Cancellation Policy*?

*I have found that V/S ...  is the only ... WBC Timeshare Rental Company ... that offers a cancel policy.*

*Advise to get Cancellation Insurance ~ Does Not Apply* (as it would be a non medical reason for cancellation)

*Any info would be appreciated. *

I have stayed at WBC twice ... once was last minute and the other time was thru Vacation Strategy.


----------



## Bridget1970

We booked Wyndam Bonnet Creek with Vacation Strategy. They were very courteous until 3 days before our vacation when they informed us that the owner of the time share had passed away and we could no longer stay at the resort. They secured another reservation for us at a resort in Kissimmee. Unfortunately I guess this can happen. We were very disappointed as you might imagine. The resort we ended up at was The Vacation Village at Parkway. It was a nice place but I heard Bonnet Creek is nicer and obviously much closer to Disney.


----------

